# Thanks for the nomination



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Not sure who or how we got nominated, but I found out over the weekend Moebius was nominated for a Rondo award for the Gigantic Frankenstein. Thanks to all for this!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!!! Great news Frank, and well deserved for having the fortitude to release him.
I wish you the best with it mate.:woohoo:

Chris.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Frank, You deserve not only THAT award, but a lot of others as well for you OUTSTANDING contribution to the modeling hobby. I for one want to THANK YOU, for the kit subjects you are bringing us and doing so with OUTSTANDING quality.
Bert


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

I nominate you for the Kit of the Year for the Flying Sub!!alex


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Kit of the year ? Model company of the year!!!! Thanks ...Jeff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Frank, is the voting done by the industry, or is there a place where we can cast a vote?

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The best engineered models around. They almost put themselves together.

Here is the web site for the ballot to vote! http://rondoaward.com/


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Lloyd.
My vote's cast (I hope!!)

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You brought back GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN !
For that you have my Eternal Gratitude and of course my vote for Model Company of the Year:thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

modelgeek said:


> Kit of the year ? Model company of the year!!!! Thanks ...Jeff


I completely agree with Jeff!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

well deserved Frank !!! congratulations and here's hoping you get the award :thumbsup:. 
hb


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

modelgeek said:


> Kit of the year ? Model company of the year!!!! Thanks ...Jeff


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Finescale Modeler Kit of the Year voting starts? 
I'd say Moebius will be a shoe in for sci-fi....

Chris.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

A much deserved nomination, indeed! Frank and Dave and everyone at Moebius have gone above and beyond. Not only are they bringing us kits we've been waiting years to have, but they're exceptionally well engineered. That extra mile they're willing to go is why Moebius has become my favorite model company.

Even if Moebius doesn't win they're still winners in my eyes.

Thanks Frank for making modeling fun again.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I just recieved an email from the Rondo guys thanking me for my vote!:woohoo: It was easier than I thought.

Chris.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

What is the criteria for someone being eligible to be nominated ?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

model maker said:


> What is the criteria for someone being eligible to be nominated ?


Never mind, i found the info.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I voted, got my e-mail. The only thing left is, Good Luck, Frank!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

For those of you that haven't voted, head over to http://www.rondoaward.com/
and do so, you have until March 21st but don't wait till the last minute! Let your voice be heard.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Frank,
You're welcome. I hope you win, and have a space over your mantel for that well deserved award.
But in the off-chance that you don't win that award, you've got the recognition and heartfelt appreciation of your customers, which is worth more than any plaque, medal or bust!Congratulations,
-Peter


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

While you're at it, please cast a vote for WonderFest for best convention! We're nominated again and it'd be really cool to win once!

Lee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Consider it done, Mr. Staton! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Lee Staton said:


> While you're at it, please cast a vote for WonderFest for best convention! We're nominated again and it'd be really cool to win once!
> 
> Lee


Done and done!! I'd love to get to Wonderfest one day. If I ever win the lottery there's a few guys here that'll get an all expenses paid trip....

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lee, I already voted for Wonderfest, and hope one year to experence the fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Done and done...just got confirmation that my votes were counted :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

I voted! The deadline is 3/21 so I just made it!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Good Luck to Frank and Lee!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Well, there's good news and bad news. WonderFest won, but Moebius didn't. "Hitchcock The Birds Barbie" beat Big Frankie for Best Toy, Model or Collectible.

Thanks to everyone who voted. We know Moebius will be nominated again and this time will win! (WonderFest took three times, I think.)

Lee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats on the win Lee. I've never been to Wonderfest and probably never will, but from all reports, your win was thoroughly deserved.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Moebius was beaten by BARBIE?!?!? Nah mate- you've gotta be wrong!! BARBIE?!? :freak::freak::freak:
I've been converting a Barbie into something that will leave Mattel retching! Now it looks like I might have to finish it and email them some happy snaps....
More votes needed next year Frank! You deserved the win- we'll have to make sure you get it next year.

Chris.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations, Lee! Well deserved!

Sorry Frank! But there is always another year. You did deserve it over BARBIE! It goes to show, that models need even more exposure in the media, magazines, and that think called the internet.


----------

